# Stanley Bailey type 11



## Young347 (Apr 21, 2016)

Does anyone know anything about old hand planes i just picked up my first few Stanley hand planes but turns out the first one I bought is a Stanley Bailey type 11 by what I found online is it worth anything ??? Cause as of right now I am going restore it and use it


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Young347 said:


> Does anyone know anything about old hand planes i just picked up my first few Stanley hand planes but turns out the first one I bought is a Stanley Bailey type 11 by what I found online is it worth anything ??? Cause as of right now I am going restore it and use it


Type 11 Stanleys just happen to be my favorite vintage lol
You've got a good user there man. That thing was made at a time when men made money with hand tools, before machinery was widespread and definitely way before hand-held power tools.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Stanley and Bailey were competitors, both making quality tools. Stanley bought Bailey's patents and sold Stanley Bailey for a short time before dropping the Bailey name after disputes.


----------



## Young347 (Apr 21, 2016)

Ya I am doing a lot of research I am just now getting into woodworking particularly joinery new hobby  super excited lol. Along with getting the type 11 #5 Stanley Bailey I also bought a what I believe is a type 15 #3 Stanley Bailey and a standely #190 Stanley rabbit plane. 

So this weekend I want to start to restor them any advice would be appreciated I want to take them apart true the planing surface and sides along with stripping what paint is left and repainting them. So advice as for what to buy to true the surfaces and removing rust and paint would be awesome and also what is a good sharpening stone to buy brand size stuff like that for future long life usage.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

You can sharpen the blade and use the planes without any further work or you can do a complete restoration and they will look too nice to work with.


----------



## Young347 (Apr 21, 2016)

Ya I want a full restore  part of the fun love building things personally


----------



## Young347 (Apr 21, 2016)

here are some pictures of my Dtanely Bailey type 11 I got it's my first ever hand plane purchased for $20 going to restore it.


----------



## DarronS (Apr 9, 2016)

That's a good candidate for restoration. Post your progress. I just got a No. 6 Type 11 yesterday. It just needs a cleaning and tuneup. Have fun.


----------



## Young347 (Apr 21, 2016)

I am impatient lol . It won't let me upload the other pictures keep saying error anyways this is end result first time to ever restore anything vintage or anything at all really lol


----------



## DarronS (Apr 9, 2016)

Looks good.


----------

